# Phanteks Glacier WK Umbau mit Aorus 1080ti



## RCFlug (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo, bin gerade dabei meine neue Gigabyte Aorus GeForce GTX 1080TI 11GB VRReady
mit dem Umausatz für WK  Phanteks GLACIER umzubauen.
Momentan weiss ich nun aber nicht weiter. Von Phanteks wurden nur die grauen Wärmeleitpads wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist mitgeliefert.
Da wo die weissen Pads sind lässt mich die Montageanleitung in Ungewissheit.
Die weißen sind die originalen Pads. Auf der Zeichnung von Bild 2 sind aber keine Pads illustriert.
Wenn man den Kühlkörper betrachtet, ist aber der Bereich zu sehen wo die nicht im Lieferumfang gewesenen Pads hätten aufliegen können.
Bei Youtube finde ich nur ein Clip von dem Zusammenbau. YouTube
Allerdings sieht man bei dem Herrn an entsprechender Stelle gar keine Pads. Ich meine aber zu erkennen das er dort Wärmeleitpaste Häubchen gemacht hat.
Ich weiss im Moment nicht weiter,und hoffe das ihr mir bei diesem Problem schnell weiterhelfen könnt.

Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L4D2K (9. Juni 2018)

Hab den gleichen Kühler bei mir in betrieb, die originalen Wärmeleipads an der stelle müssen weg.
Wenn du die LEDs benutzten willst musst du aufpassen, die Anleitung für Option a ist falsch. Die LEDs müssen in einen der beiden Anschlüsse unter der Stromversorgung und nicht in den einzelnen neben der Stromversorgung.


----------



## claster17 (9. Juni 2018)

Die weißen Pads brauchst du nicht mehr. Der Bereich um die Spannungswandler wird durch den Wasserkühler wesentlich stärker gekühlt.

Evtl. ist die Anleitung noch fehlerhaft, denn die LEDs des Blocks muss man auf einen der anderen RGB-Anschlüsse stecken, da sonst die Beleuchtung nicht dauerhaft an ist.


----------



## RCFlug (9. Juni 2018)

Erst einmal Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. 
Dann mache ich die weißen Pads ab. 
Mit einen der beiden Anschlüsse , meintest Du dann einen von den beiden die nebeneinander liegen?


----------



## claster17 (9. Juni 2018)

Hier mal bildlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen der beiden Anschlüsse du nimmst, ist egal.
Der obere Anschluss, welchen du nicht verwenden sollst, ist für die "Fan off"-LED, welche ohne die Lüfter rumspinnt (mal an, mal aus).


----------



## RCFlug (9. Juni 2018)

Danke für deine ausführliche Hilfe!


----------

